
A new satellite constellation could allow US to track planes all over the globe - ccnafr
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/7/18207182/iridium-next-satellite-constellation-aireon-ads-b-air-traffic-control
======
pgnas
It is quite possibly one of the most ridiculous notions that we cannot track
aircraft in a timely and accurate manner in 2019. It is hard to belive that we
can tracks almost anything and anywhere a person does or goes, yet, airplanes
disappear over the ocean.

While it is great to hear that this may be a thing of the past, it is
embarrassing that this hasn't been solved decades ago.

